# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Buddy, companion robot, Blue Frog Robotics, Paris, France

## Airicist

Developer - Blue Frog Robotics

buddytherobot.com

bluefrogrobotics.com/robot

adoptbuddy.com

mybuddyworld.com

twitter.com/adoptbuddy

"BUDDY : Your Family's Companion Robot" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Buddy robot : a great companion for the elderly

Published on Jun 18, 2015




> The French national TV aired a story about Buddy, a robot who is caring for the elderly and disabled people. Buddy helps older adults stay in-home longer. For example, Buddy reminds someone about medications, lets stay connected with simple video phone calls, reads email messages aloud, or calls for help.

----------


## Airicist

BUDDY the companion robot at UNITE EUROPE 2015

Published on Jul 4, 2015




> Learn how BUDDY, the first robot powered by Unity3D and Android, became one of the highlights of the most important regional gathering of developers: UNITE EUROPE 2015.

----------


## Airicist

BUDDY at INNOROBO 2015

Published on Jul 5, 2015




> In the world of robotics, there are many big arms. BUDDY, suitable for family life has convinced thousands of Innorobo's visitors with his captivating appearance and his small size, that will allow him to enter every home.

----------


## Airicist

BUDDY : Your Family’s Companion Robot

Published on Jul 7, 2015




> The first social robot that connects, protects, and interacts with each member of your family.

----------


## Airicist

BUDDY the robot and children

Published on Jul 8, 2015




> BUDDY robot is this time together with children, who will discover for the first time in its new version. After several workshops, they have grown fond of the little robot companion.

----------


## Airicist

BUDDY DESIGN : The Companion Robot Accessible to Everyone

Published on Jul 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Double BUDDY

Published on Jul 21, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Innorobo 2015 - Buddy, the first mobile companion robot by Blue Frog Robotics

Published on Aug 4, 2015




> Discover Buddy, the first mobile companion robot, accessible to everyone, by Blue Frog Robotics!

----------


## Airicist

WOMEN & BUDDY: The love Story!

Published on Aug 13, 2015




> Once upon a time, there was a little nice prince, BUDDY, who knew how to seduce women with his cuteness and his fiery-eyes.
> BUDDY perfectly demonstrates his seductive talents in this video, especially dedicated to all women in the world.
> Thanks for your support ladies!

----------


## Airicist

Buddy the robot protector looks like R2-D2's first cousin

Published on Aug 25, 2015




> Buddy, a friendly robotic family personal assistant from Blue Frog Robotics, stopped by the CNET studios this week, and it might just be the closest thing to R2 we've seen yet.

----------


## Airicist

BUDDY The family robot: The encounter

Published on Aug 31, 2015




> A family that adopted BUDDY meets the companion robot for the first time.

----------


## Airicist

Buddy The Family Companion Robot

Published on Sep 1, 2015




> TechCrunch's Lucas Matney takes a look at Buddy the Family Companion Robot and talks with CEO of Blue Frog Robotics, Rodolphe Hasselvander.
> 
> Read full article: "Buddy Is A Really, Really, Ridiculously Cute Family Robot"
> 
> by Lucas Matney
> August 31, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Buddy the Companion Robot

Published on Sep 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Buddy the companion robot

Published on Feb 19, 2016




> Blue Frog Robotics' companion robot named Buddy is set to be released later in 2016. Oriane guest hosts the Newscast once more to highlight some of Buddy's cute and exciting features!

----------


## Airicist

The Buddy's SDK & 3D Simulator 

Published on Jul 25, 2016




> Watch the video to learn how to start creating your BUDDY apps and also discover how ONE POINT, one of our first Alpha partners to have a BUDDY prototype, is using the SDK to develop apps for their internal use and their customers.

----------


## Airicist

Blue Frog's dancing Buddy companion robot hands-on

Published on Jan 9, 2018




> Blue Frog’s Buddy robot is designed to be a personal assistant, but unlike your Amazon Echo or Google Home, Buddy can roll around your house, where you can interact with it. It’s somewhere between a pet, a security camera, a toy, and a more general assistant, Buddy has a lot of heart but might not quite be ready for primetime yet, especially with more polished assistants around.

----------


## Airicist

The Baby - Buddy the emotional robot

Published on Jul 24, 2018

----------


## Airicist

BUDDY - the Emotional Robot, offers a unique & enhanced experience to iDTGV passengers

Published on Sep 12, 2018




> Trains operated by iDTGV, a subsidiary of French national railways SNCF, welcomes on-board Buddy
> BUDDY provides assistance when boarding trains, in addition to regular iDTGV staff.
> In the refreshment car (Cafe iDTGV): BUDDY detects when passengers are nearby and makes contact to propose a range of fun activities, such as taking a photo or posing for a selfie with BUDDY and then posting it on social media. BUDDY can also invite passengers to play games or test their knowledge on iDTGV destinations, or sharpen their skills in challenging speed or memory games.
> Booking a train ticket has never been easier or more fun than with BUDDY the robot!

----------


## Airicist

Buddy, Emotional Robot Avatar of Sick Children helping them to overcome their isolation & loneliness

Oct 18, 2021




> Hospitalized, Gabin, is able to "be at home" thanks to the Buddy robot. 
> To fight against the isolation of children with cancer and placed in isolation, the Toulouse University Hospital and the association "The Hope of Princess Manon" offer families to welcome Buddy to the home, which allows the child to keep in contact with his family. 
> The advantage of Buddy is that the child is independent, he controls the robot from the tablet, he has the choice to put his face on or have an avatar if he is not feeling well.

----------


## Airicist2

Buddy educational robot

Mar 10, 2022

----------

